# A few questions re home made cheese quality



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I recently bought a share in a raw milk co-op, this is my first experience with raw dairy so I have plenty to learn yet.
As I live a bit far to pick up milk they have given me the option to pay for materials and labour and actually get milk products such as cheese and butter instead of milk. This is a back yard operation, milked in a stall with hay etc etc.

I found the butter a bit hard and dry compared to store bought butter. It was previously frozen. Is that normal or possibly over beaten or what have you?

And both cheddar and gouda cheeses are full of small bubbles- I'm guessing there is a reason for this?

Lastly, the gouda is quite "feety" to me (tastes like the smell of feet!). Is that normal for gouda? There is no mold showing up after 2 weeks so I can't imagine it's gone off. But I thought it was worth asking.

Thanks.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Small round bubbles or air pockets are a sign of bacteria.
I would not consume it . That is why Swiss has eyes, we add the correct bacteria to it.
I would get the raw milk and pasteurize it then make my own cheese and such. Even if they freeze the milk for you it should be fine.

That is all good if they are practicing proper sanitation and cooling. I would want to be there when they milk at least once. Have the animals been tested? 
Has the milk been tested?
Do they wash down udders? 
do they dip the teats prior to miking? 
Do they wash their hands? 
Is the milk strained and cooled quickly?
All these things can lead to contamination.
I am assuming they are not a legal facility.

Gouda should not taste like feet.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

steff bugielski said:


> Small round bubbles or air pockets are a sign of bacteria.
> I would not consume it . That is why Swiss has eyes, we add the correct bacteria to it.
> I would get the raw milk and pasteurize it then make my own cheese and such. Even if they freeze the milk for you it should be fine.
> 
> ...



Could not have said it better....

tiny holes are signs of bacteria....
cheese is not really a pleasant smell..but should not smell or taste like feet.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks, not wanting to have heard that but glad to know. Will probably cancel my share. Turns out my budget is tighter than expected and this is an expensive to to be involved with at this time.


----------



## Meconella (Dec 21, 2008)

I wish I had access to raw milk. Last year I did a lot of cheese-making with commercial milk and it was a great deal of fun. But the milk from the store just was not good tasting enough (too processed) to take the time and trouble to make cheese. 

At the time I found a really good cheese-making forum with many helpful people (I hope it's ok to post the link.) 

http://cheeseforum.org/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=1490110603eac4842b51e3b69c7d83b5&#c7


----------

